# sniper vs rabbit



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Went to visit a little place I call my honey hole guaranteed rabbit every trip the trick is to not over hunt and allow them to repopulate and flourish until you decide who go's in the pot.
Catty=custom seal sniper
Ammo=38 cal
Tubes=tapered bill hays light tubes
Draw=48 inches
Shot placement = between the eyes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice shot !


Always mr treefork


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!!! Your observations about not over-hunting your ground are bang on.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great clean kill, preseve your hunting spots, and you can always hunt!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow. Thats definitely something!!! Nice shooting!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting. Gonna have to get out with the catties soon. Been putting all my time into the hawk. Think I will go for a mooch about today


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Great clean kill, preseve your hunting spots, and you can always hunt!


 oh yeah love that spot never let me down


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

YHY slinger said:


> Wow. Thats definitely something!!! Nice shooting!


thanks


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

superb as always my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

M.F said:


> superb as always my friend! :thumbsup:


 Gracias


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

M.F said:


> superb as always my friend! :thumbsup:


I'll make vids soon gopro soon


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Next time will be sniper vs ???


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

YHY slinger said:


> Next time will be sniper vs ???


 duck


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Pm me oneproupmeximan.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Your Pm must be full


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

No yours is full , that's what it said when I tried you


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot !

how did you cook'em ?


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

very nice shot! How is that material on the sniper? I have a poly seal sniper but I am interested in that material


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shot !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Randysavage said:


> very nice shot! How is that material on the sniper? I have a poly seal sniper but I am interested in that material


it's g10 nice has a nice weight that Wright for me makes it alot more stable plus you don't have to worry about banging it around its g10 bomb proof


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sharpshooter II said:


> Great shot !


 thanks


----------

